# ERROR: "Missing Operating System"



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 16, 2005)

I had Win98 and Suse Linux on my PC.
I tried to install Win XP. During installation when the system rebooted it gave me an error "Missing Operating System". There after it did not detect any operating system at boot.
So I installed Linux again. It worked.
Now whenever I try installing WinXP on ne drive I get this error.
What to do?
 I do not want to format my system... crucial data on one drive.

Pls suggest!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 17, 2005)

after winxp install boot with xp cd and in prompt type:fixmbr.if that's ok and u can boot inn.try suse cd1 and rescue grub or Operating System Menu.


----------



## puja399 (Oct 17, 2005)

Linux Boot Loader is sitting on ur MBR. XP can't recognise it. Boot with ur XP CD, take the recovery ("R") option, goto recovery console, and run 'fixmbr'.


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2005)

its cuz windows XP trys to overwrite the MBR as well 
so theres a clash between linux and winxp
if u want u have to install win98 first
then winxp
then linux 
a format will be necessary as u have to clear ur mbr ..
take back ups or get another drive thats the only way


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 17, 2005)

i did as above... Still i am etin the errror missing operating system
Installing XP again.
Will get back with updated status here.


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 17, 2005)

i am getting the same error agian. Even after fixing the MBR. PLs help!


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 17, 2005)

if data is wht u looking for then just attach it to some friends hdd and copy the data..


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 17, 2005)

no i want to install xp and only xp. And also secure my data.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 17, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> no i want to install xp and only xp. And also secure my data.



if installing xp I what all I need thn boot with your PC with xp boot disk and remake Ur partitios.


----------



## dj{IB} (Oct 17, 2005)

*"JBONE--" A GOOD OPTION FOR ME.....*

man i had the same problem when i used fedora 3 and windows-XP......what i did was i used "JBONE"....i thik u know wat it is......if u dont...let me tell u...its a CD with plenty of good software options....by which u can ricover ur data... fix ur OS ,,,fix ur MBR....change the type of partitions ...etc.....and the good thing is..it loads at startup....everything based on bootup.....now i think if u have tried everything i think u should try this too.....it worked for me....may be it will for u too.........


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2005)

like i said before its the mbr problem
if u want only xp then its kind of easier
boot into dos somehow and run fdisk /mbr
this clear ur mbr and now xp will be able to write to it and install properl;y
however as stated above back up all ur data


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 17, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> like i said before its the mbr problem
> if u want only xp then its kind of easier
> boot into dos somehow and run fdisk /mbr
> this clear ur mbr and now xp will be able to write to it and install properl;y
> however as stated above back up all ur data



Yes like theraven has said, its a MBR problem. This happen because linux uses GRUB and Windows XP NTLDR and both of this works differently.

My suggestion will be intall Linux in secondary partition first. and then install Windows XP on the primary partition. This will overwrite the GRUB with NTLDR , if this doesn't solve your problem. Manually write the MBR.

Use your XP cd to boot and press 'r' to go to the recovery console and then select your XP partition ,usually 1 (in this case also) and then type 'fixmbr' (without quotes)

This should solve your problem.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Oct 17, 2005)

try doing this,if u can format the linux partiotion
first format linux. 
now boot with ur xp boot cd. and goto the repair otion. Do FIXBOOT and then do FIXMBR.
now reinstall thewindows xp.
I had the same prob when  linux. now the lilo will hav two boot otions linux and dos select dos to go to i tried to install redhat 9 and windows xp prof and it did work. bol.  :roll:


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2005)

boys
thats not workin
and WILL NOT WORK till he clears the MBR
fixMBR will not work here ..


----------



## shakti (Oct 17, 2005)

check this file.
run exe "loadlinuz"
with
two files that i just foregot.
sorry for that

 it might possible that your MBR 
gets disable


to recover MBR , 
you have to format it


*[edit=theraven]
3 posts of urs merged into this
stop multiposting
consider this a warning*


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 17, 2005)

i tried fixmbr and fixboot.
Dosnt work.... pls help!
It keeps giving the smae error : Missing Operating System

Though during ficmbr it told me that the mbr was successfully over written.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2005)

1.) First start ur system in DOS mode using windows 98 Setup CD and type following command:

*sys c:*

2.) delete *boot.ini, ntdetect.com and ntldr* files in C: Drive. U can give following command:

*attrib -s -h -r boot.ini
del boot.ini*

Do same for other 2 files.

3.) then type command:

*fdisk/mbr*

4.) Now reboot ur system and boot using windows XP CD and during installation when it asks for partition,in which XP should be installed, remove all partitions of linux.

Now follow the usual steps of installation.
Hope it'll help...


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2005)

BACK UP UR SYSTEM BEFORE THIS
ur gonna loose all ur data
and for crying out loud why arent u reading what ive written ?
do u have a chronic disorder or smoething ?


----------



## hsksattish (Oct 18, 2005)

hey just boot into linux.
in yast go to the boot loader configuration option
there u will hav an option "replace original mbr of hard disk".linix usually makes a backup of ur original mbr.u can try this too an see if it works


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 18, 2005)

theraven..........i tried fdisk.mbr by booting to dos thro 98 but it did not just shw up nething for that command
And just went to the next line.

Same error persists.

Intallation of win98 sez dat i need to delete non-dos partitions on the drive to install win98. I dont want to loose my data.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 18, 2005)

Aseem Nasnodkar said:
			
		

> theraven..........i tried fdisk.mbr by booting to dos thro 98 but it did not just shw up nething for that command
> And just went to the next line.
> 
> Same error persists.
> ...



y don't u attach Ur disk to another friends and take backup its as simple as that


----------



## theraven (Oct 18, 2005)

ive told u before im gonna tell u for the last time
U HAVE TO BACKUP UR DRIVE AND DELETE AND FORMAT ALL PARTITIONS !

u can try the bootloader option from YAST config as suggested by hsksattish ... 
try removing the bootloader 
then linux wont boot anymore
ur MBR should become free and ull be able to install winxp

btw thats fdisk_/mbr
_ ===> space


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Oct 22, 2005)

i tried fdisk /mbr man... It dsnt work.
Also i have deletd all my partitions... made a primary dos partition... formatted it and tried installing xp... same error... And BTW i cud not find a boot loader config option in yast.


----------

